# ...and this happened



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I was on my way to get the trash when I stopped for a minute.
I'll post the other clip here too. It's called Frequent Flyers.
Here's the first one.




Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What happened????

...love the soundtrack


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Quercusuber said:


> What happened????
> ...love the soundtrack


I fast drew on the dropped quarter, striking it to the ground, where it bounced back up and into my hand.
Crazy fluke of a blooper.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Magician Captain Joe :imslow:


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Or the next level of the quarters drinking game


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Gardengroove said:


> Or the next level of the quarters drinking game


Egg Zachary what I was thinking!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > What happened????
> ...


Wow!!! That's Houdini-like stuff 

Awesome!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Brilliant! Never again will you put your back out trying to pick a dollar from the ground...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

bullseyeben! said:


> Brilliant! Never again will you put your back out trying to pick a dollar from the ground...


If only if were that easy, Ben. I'll likely never see it happen again.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Never say never :koolaid:

Don't get me wrong I'm suitably impressed but my faith in your skill is such that if you can shoot the quarter and get two dimes and a nickel to bounce back up into your hand ... well you know just wouldn't want you to set the bar too low.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Now that was funny. I don't care who you are! I seriously got a rolling belly laugh out of that one.

How long did you ponder that?
Sometimes I sit here for a whole minute before popping off at the chin.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Two minutes







but I had help.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

He's a good Marxist! I am a bit like Harpo, except I'm a more like a Mocking bird.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's what else happened!


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Dude, this is just flat out awesome. Don't know how you and DGUI fast draw like that but I'm constantly amazed. Hope my skills get there someday.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thats why your the captain :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow dude what a shot! Made it look like you had done that a thousand times.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, everybody. Seriously, though, it was just a cool fluke.
But yes, I have done the fast draw well over a thousand times. Many thousands... Dassalotta times, meng.

If any of you want to do it, and do it well, just watch Darrell/pfshooter/dgui and trust yourself.
I learned (watched everyday and practiced) in the spring and was popping quarters by summer.

15-20 minutes a day is all you need.

A monkey sat on a unicycle.... could do it. Provided it's shutzen trained and well equipped to eat scones while reading
the funny papers.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

If anyone could do it, I would of expected it to be you. That shot rocked, fluke or not, you got the mojo and the shooting time in to make it happen.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I think I just found my problem, thanks Capn...


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

What QIMN said. It occurs to me that to have captured a fluke like that on video, there are likely THOUSANDS of undocumented FD quarter hits in your past. Which is why I'm amazed.

I hope this kind of skill lays dormant somewhere in my soul but I dunno...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It's in there. "Search your feelings, Luke." It's just timing.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Mannnnng, I hope so. Practice practice practice... I need more consistency before I start playing with fast draw or aerials tho.

Good news is not a thumb nor fork hit in some time and I occasionally hit a nice zone now where I don't think and don't miss. I'm gonna miss my disgusting black thumbnail if this keeps up


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow that was really some thing. Glad you got it on video.

What size ammo are you using when you do this?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Usually dollar store marbles, Bob. 5/8 is about average for them. Been getting approximately 80-90 of the decorative marbles for a buck. I like 7/16 and 3/8 steel too.


----------

